# Blood work for women



## HeavyB (Jul 1, 2014)

My wife needs to get some blood work done.. She doesn't have anything going on but I want to look at it before she goes on var. Would the Ob or family doc be the best to get a full panel. I ask since I know my insurance will pay for that after gear I would pay out of pocket.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 31, 2014)

family doc or ob gyn is fine

even tho this is a super old post


----------



## PLpb (Aug 10, 2014)

I work with an md- I know this is old but CBC with differential, bmp, hepatic function panel, total cholesterol, fasting triglycerides, fsh, lh, thyroid panel should be good


----------



## Ainanalu (Dec 8, 2014)

I am doing the same with my wife, then going to get her panels redone while on the Var. We are just using her OB


----------

